# Help name a business



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Im looking for a cool little catchy name for an aquatic business. Will be selling everything that goes in a aquarium. Dont forget this will also have a store front some day. So I want the name to be able to fit on a sign.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Tropics in the snow
Tropical snow
Tundra tropicals
Paradise aquatics


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Fish from the Sticks

Buffalo Fish


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Catchy Fish

thats all i got.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Jan I love the Tropical Snow


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Little lakes

Window to the Tropics

When the snow melts
Tropical Fish and Accessories

BTW...www.snowmelts.com doesn't exist. But that's my second point...whatever name you decide on you need to register the domain ASAP.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

1.) Tropicals Oasis
2.) Living In Aquatics
3.) Aquatic Depot
4.) Aquariums In Paradise
5.) Once Upon a Aquarium
6.) Aquarium Hobby
7.) Aqua Tropicals
8.) Truly Aquatics
9.) Aquatic Nature
10.) Aquariums Delight

Hope some of those help or give you an idea!


----------



## dyckster (Nov 28, 2006)

One that I was thinking of using for my own shop was "Under the Sea." But the domain name is taken unless you want to have www.undertheseashop.com. I decided to go with a different name if I ever get it started.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How about "All Things Aquatic".


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I think im going to use turbo mikes idea of When the Snow Melts. Nice and catchy. I forgot to tell everyone that there may be a partner in the business that sales birds. So it will be Tropical Birds and Fish.


----------



## adamt (Oct 21, 2006)

How bout 

The Tank


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

*Aqua* *Green Grass* or just *GREEN GRASS*


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Air and Sea Fantasy


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Tropical Treasures
Tropical Treasure Chest
Treasures of the Tropics

Just my 2 (or 3) cents worth


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I was going to reply last night, but kept getting an error-That was before you mentioned birds, but oh well, here's my yesterday's suggestion...

_What about something like "Inland Sea Aquatics"... wasn't there once an inland sea that covered alot of the North American Plains? Not sure, so don't quote me on that. 
Or maybe LandLocked, or LandLubber's, with the third word anything like Tropical, or Aquatics, or whatever fits best.
Good luck!_

Maybe with something like LandLubber's, you could do a pirate type of theme, with the fish & tropical birds, you know how pirates are always pictured with a parrot on the shoulder.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

When the Snow Melts? Sorry, but I don't get it--and that's the point: A company name should tell uninitiated potential customers something about the business. Its quite important.

When the snow melts---makes me think of something outdoors--not inside.

HTH


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Since you might have a partner in the business selling birds, I thought about "Birds of a Feather Fish Together". Rather long, but makes plenty of sense. Another one might be "Flying Fish," or "Feathery Scales". Hope these ideas help.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

When the Snow Melts. Plus its the sign of spring and summer to come which means fishing and fun. Well I live in North Dakota so almost everyone here would get a kick out of that name. What do you have when 3ft of snow melts lots of yet water. Spring is great here and everything is very lush and blooming.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

snowhillbilly said:


> When the Snow Melts. Plus its the sign of spring and summer to come which means fishing and fun. Well I live in North Dakota so almost everyone here would get a kick out of that name. What do you have when 3ft of snow melts lots of yet water. Spring is great here and everything is very lush and blooming.


I agree--it is a time to get outdoors<---but that's the key word. Outdoors--Not Indoors doing WCs, Scaping, plumbing, etc, etc, etc. Keeping fish and Fishing are 2 different things.

Its Your venture. Do what You feel is Best. Good Luck!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

aquatic greens


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Big Sky Aquatics


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

snowhillbilly said:


> Well I live in North Dakota so almost everyone here would get a kick out of that name. What do you have when 3ft of snow melts lots of yet water. Spring is great here and everything is very lush and blooming.


Living in the northern "tundra" myself, I can totally relate to that name, and it would make me think of a lush, thriving planted tank or a tropical bird oasis.  If you add some fish and birds to the graphics, it would make a very inviting store front.


----------



## creative-fury (Sep 8, 2006)

I like "The Tank" that has been mentioned. But since you have birds you should go with "The Iron Tank" and have a logo with an aquarium with Treads and a iron bird cage on top like a tank turret. I even made your logo for you, click on the image 

On a more serious note I say "AuqaFury".


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Feathers 'n Fins (or Fins 'n Feathers)


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

By Sea or Air


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow guys thanks for all these replies. I never thought there would be so many. They are all wonderful. Fury ty so much for even adding your logo that is very cool.

My dreams of the pet store may be put on hold yet again. When I went back home to Tennessee that is when my grandfather passed away. I felt like something was calling me back. I was also offered a nice business there for the right price. Now the only thing is getting my wife away from her twin to move to TN. Well we can only hope for the best.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

werner said:


> Feathers 'n Fins (or Fins 'n Feathers)


There's a store in VA called Fins 'n Feathers


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Back to ND Store names (no, I don't think you'll be able to separate the twins, sorry).

Tropical Snow - taken (Snow Cone franchise)
Tropical Treasure Chest
Treasures of the Tropics - both probably strip clubs somewhere

How About "Land Locked Fish & Birds" or "Land Locked Exotics" (if you include reptiles or sugar gliders or other "different" stuff).

Also - re: Birds... I hope your friend really knows what he/she's doing, as parrots can be more than a handfull (messy, noisy, demanding - especially when young). A single disgruntled Macaw or Mollucan can empty an entire stripmall, much less one shop. There was a local pet shop that boarded a Macaw for a week... every time it started screaming, you could watch Jacksons Chameleons dropping, dead, from branches at the other end of the store.


----------

